# Safe cosleeping with a newborn and 3 year old



## bluedaisy (Sep 5, 2008)

Our DD (3) has been starting the night in her own bed since last year Feb but she doesn't sleep through the night in her own room. When she sleeps in my bed, she sleeps through the night most of the time. DH works night shifts 5 times a week so on those nights I usually carry DD into my bed when I get into bed so we can both sleep all night.

I'm due in 2 weeks with #2 and we're trying to figure out sleeping arrangements. I've heard it's not safe to have a toddler next to the newborn, which makes sense because DD often tries to get as close to me as physically possible so I could see her rolling onto the baby.

So I figure I'll put the baby on one side and DD on the other, but then I'll only be able to nurse from one side laying down and I'll get engorged. I guess I could sit up and nurse the other side then put the baby back down but being able to stay laying down while nursing is one of the biggest benefits of cosleeping.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JoyFilled (Sep 12, 2008)

Roll a little more and nurse from the top too. 

Or start on the side you think DD will be on and move the baby to the other side when she comes in.

I sleep basically like a sandwhich - DD (2.5 years) on one side and DS (now 4 months) on the other side. DD loves to be very close and I cuddle her to sleep. So I nurse DS and then when he is asleep I roll over and cuddle DD until she is asleep and then I roll over again and go to sleep facing DS.


----------



## xekomaya (Apr 18, 2007)

When we were in that situation I used to essentially block feed on the side that would be up and away from the newborn for any feeding after dinner and then I could do most of the night feeding on the other side without a problem. Then for any feedings near the morning I nursed the way the PP described - slightly rolled over. I find it less comfortable but it works.

Congrats on your new little one!


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

i flip my head to foot of the bed to nurse on the other side. it's new baby me 4 year old and dh in tat order sorrt nak


----------



## lisad1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Subbing and bumping for more ideas


----------



## rinap (Jul 25, 2011)

My husband and I sometimes physically trade places when I need to switch sides (and babies, in my case). Which would mean, leave your daughter in the middle, and you and your husband trade sides (you bringing the baby). It's a bit silly, but sometimes it's the thing that works for us.

I also do the rolling back and forth thing, but it's a bit easier, as I have two nurslings, so they each get a side and stay there for the night. (when they were a bit smaller, we alternated them more, but don't want to move them so much anymore)


----------



## AImom (Feb 11, 2012)

My 3yo daughter still cosleeps with us. I am due with twins in a few weeks. I am thinking about getting a bed-side co-sleeper as 5 of us will simply NOT do in a queen size bed! It is a little interesting tome how little people have posted here ...


----------



## kitteh (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm interested in this subject too. I'm not pregnant yet, but planning to be hopefully later this year. We live in a one-bedroom and have a queen-sized bed with a crib side-carred to it, which expands the sleeping surface significantly. DD is a 2 yr old nursling with no plans to wean any time soon. So we will have a 3 yr old nursling and a newborn in bed with us, and might keep that sleeping arrangement until they are 4 and 1, or beyond, depending.


----------



## xekomaya (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AImom*
> It is a little interesting tome how little people have posted here ...


I am going to guess that is because it just works out and doesn't take too many tricks or planning.. as long as you have somewhere else for the parents to sleep when the kids eventually take over the bed


----------

